
Google removes volume control from Chrome's HTML5 video player - explainplease
https://www.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/8npg8w/the_new_video_player_on_chrome_67_sucks/
======
explainplease
Also see:
[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/chrome/2lN8hckg...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/chrome/2lN8hckg9cg/8oGfbmv4BAAJ)

